# Foley-belsaw 1055 sharp-all



## Woodmaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All,
I just acquired a Foley-Belsaw 1055 that looks like it was never used.
There is no manual and some of the attachment parts are missing.
I think the manual is probably still available from Belsaw.
My question is:Has anyone got one of these and how do you like it?
Thanks,Woodmaster


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man, would you care to post some pictures? I'd like to see this contraption.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a link to some information for that sharpener.
http://www.foley-belsaw.com/Sharpening/Index


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't worked with one of those, but I took their locksmithing course 10 years ago or so. The key-cutter that came with the class was basic, but fairly well built. I never did much with it, since I ended up going a different route with my career, but it has saved me some money on copying keys and changing out my own locks. 

Also good to note... I called them about the class, decided it was too expensive (they were advertising it at around $800). They kept sending me discount coupons until I finally signed up... for $450. I don't know if they still do that, but you might not want to take their 'list price' as carved in stone until you've talked to them.


----------



## Woodmaster (Feb 18, 2011)

*Sharp-all 1055*

Thanks for the input.I just picked this unit up 4 days ago.I am still
trying to contact the seller who happens to be a woman.She is 
supposed to look for the missing manual and parts for the attachments and get back to me.Not having much luck,out of site
out of mind as they say. I have been on the Foley website and
the manual should still be available.I don`t like DVDs.
This is a new thread so somebody out there must have one of
these sharpeners.I have lots of time to wait for answers.


----------



## KermitR (Feb 6, 2012)

Foley-Belsaw has the manual for $19.95. The part number is 2107920. Their shipping is determined by the dollar amount shipped so you may want to order any other items you need.. The manual is pretty descriptive but does not do much for chainsaw or drill bits. Attachments will do these as well. I have found the chainsaw does a fair job except for depth adjustment. You will need their depth guage for that. If you need more info email me. [email protected]


----------

